# SOOO EXCITED!!! [very long] :D! the good part in the middle



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

first off, congrats on the new stable. Looks like a wonderful place! It will be good for Lexi to have a new start, but i think either you or your mom should say something to no name, to let her know how unhappy you are with the way she treats you and lexi.
Do you know when you'll be able to move Lexi? I'm hoping the sooner the better.

Keep us updated on how things go.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey appylover ya my moms is gonan comfront her about it and we probably cant move her till april but my mom said that shes gonna try and get me up there on suprise visits. Ya ill deffinatly keep u guys updated


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

at least it will only be a few more weeks. 

I would even have a camera set up or something in Lexi's stall when you're doing stuff with her. And if no name comes in and does whatever, you'll have the audio and possibly the video of it. That way you can alert people to how they treat their boarders/horses.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thats a good idea


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks.  My fiance is all into stuff like that, so i guess it has rubbed off onto me.
but I think that's good because someone is more likely to believe an adult (if no name is an adult) rather than someone thats younger.
And then even to show your mom the full extent of it.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ya but see it will eb kinda hard because they dont keep one horse in the same stall all the time.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

well i don't mean for it to be there all the time. What i mean is that whenever you go to groom her, have your camera there. It could just be next to your saddle, or on the ground or anywhere really. 
And you would take it with you whenever you leave. One the days you bring it, also takes pictures of Lexi. So that way people will just think you brought your camera just to take pictures. Bring it one day, and then leave it at home until next week or something. Just so no name and anyone else, doesn't get suspicious.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

i think ill start doing that


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah i agree with what appy said. sometimes its a good idea to get something on camera to back up your claims. as appy said, people will be more inclined to believe and youngen if there is physical evidence. it will also let other people know exactly what goes on there because that is something that im sure no horse person would want done to their horse. 

i hope you have a better experience at your new place. ive recently moved from a bad place to a super good one and it has been great for both me and my horses.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thats good to hear jazzy i hope we have just much good luck as u with the new place but im pretty confident  and ya ill deff. get some kinda videos


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's great news! Congrats. Nothing better than having a really nice barn. I had never really taken that into consideration until I moved all my horses to a boarding facility and really took an appreciation for everything then.

Post photos!


----------

